# Does anyone understand the new Arizona insurance rules?



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

I looked up the new insurance law which went into effect at the beginning of this month. And I can't make heads or tails of it. It mostly says "the driver or the TNC will provide insurance" at such and such a level. Does that mean that WE have to buy this insurance? Or that Uber/Lyft have to cover it? Currently I still have my regular drivers' insurance and Uber has said nothing to me about it.

Also, I heard a rumor that ridesharing drivers in AZ will have to register with ADOT, starting in August? Does anyone know if this is true?


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

And now I hear we will have to wear Uber trade dress on our cars, come August first?

This is too bad, to be honest I don't even like people in other cars to see I have a smartphone mounted on my dash...


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Krishna, Effective 2-1-2016, Arizona requires the TNC endorsement on your personal auto policy. Currently there is only one company that offers that endorsement with the correct coverage. I am very versed in this situation. Email me with questions. [email protected]


----------



## Krishna (Sep 4, 2014)

Hi Mike T, what is the name of this one company?


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

I can help you as I am Mercury Insurance company's main agent in Arizona.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

https://uberpeople.net/threads/ariz...nsurance-march-1st-2016-or-get-dropped.55149/

This may also help.


----------



## Adbam (Jun 25, 2015)

Mike is incorrect about being the only company in AZ also. (No offense)

http://www.farmers.com/rideshare/


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike T said:


> Krishna, Effective 2-1-2016, Arizona requires the TNC endorsement on your personal auto policy. Currently there is only one company that offers that endorsement with the correct coverage. I am very versed in this situation. Email me with questions. [email protected]


The date is actually 3/1/16, and be careful with only endorsements. Uber's $1,000,000 policy is in effect until 3/1/16. What ever you guys do, make sure you have in your possession the insurance Acord with your name, VIN, and vehicle description. Let's see if Uber renews their policy. P.S. Their insurance company, James River is a B rated company. Not recommended when your the responsible party. Also make sure your lien holder knows you commercially drive. They can easily attach an insurance lien on your vehicle. And trust me, they don't shop companies for the best rate. Be smart, don't trust Uber's word. They are clueless themselves. No matter what, the owner of the vehicle is the responsible party.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Adbam said:


> Mike is incorrect about being the only company in AZ also. (No offense)
> 
> http://www.farmers.com/rideshare/


Adbam, No problem. My comment was for the correct coverage. Farmers only covers phase 1 and Uber, Lyft and other TNC companies' coverage is not totally complete. Mercury has the only policy that covers all 3 phases. Other companies have said that when they do offer the coverage, it will be for phase 1 only. We all need to read our policies.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

So what you're saying, I have to drop my USAA coverage and use another company like Mercury? 

I'll prolly just stop Goobering before I do that.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Unless USAA changes their coverage for ridesharing, you'd have to change.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Don't forget if you have a loan on that vehicle it might not matter if you have all the right insurance, it could be considered loan fraud by your financial institution. That happens to me at Wings Financal.


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Can Mercury's coverage be added to my USAA coverage or is it all or nothing?


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Teksaz said:


> Can Mercury's coverage be added to my USAA coverage or is it all or nothing?


Its all or nothing.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

BurgerTiime said:


> Don't forget if you have a loan on that vehicle it might not matter if you have all the right insurance, it could be considered loan fraud by your financial institution. That happens to me at Wings Financal.


Burger, I'd ask to see the finance contract clause that says its fraud.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike T said:


> Burger, I'd ask to see the finance contract clause that says its fraud.


I don't think the loan is considered fraud. The loan agreement was probably not fulfilled because of improper insurance on the vehicle. Lien holders always require proper insurance, and personal uninsured/underinsured is a lot different than commercial uninsured/underinsured. Believe it or not, there is not much difference between commercial and personal on comprehensive & collision.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Mike T said:


> Burger, I'd ask to see the finance contract clause that says its fraud.


Hey Mike T, do you think Uber is going to renew their policy with James River? Their policy ends 3/1/16.


----------



## BurgerTiime (Jun 22, 2015)

Mike T said:


> Burger, I'd ask to see the finance contract clause that says its fraud.


I walked in asked for a loan. They asked me what it was for. I told them and they said they do not do commercial loans period. They consider ride share like a taxi. When you get a loan they are the real owners of the vehicle and equipment. They told me they don't even give out loans for lawn mowers so if I had a land scaping business I would not be approved. If I had the loan paid off I can do whatever I want but until then they own the car. They said vehicles that act like taxis need commercial insurance and they don't get involved with those types of loans. So I said what if I get the loan as a personal car and do it without you knowing? They said its loan fraud and it's a crime. They can see fit to have a repo come take it. Feel free to call them 952-997-8000 https://www.wingsfinancial.com/home


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

SEAL Team 5 said:


> Hey Mike T, do you think Uber is going to renew their policy with James River? Their policy ends 3/1/16.


Seal Team 5- I believe so as I've worked with the senior underwriter for James River and he hasn't said anything. I'll ask next time we speak and relay any info if they think the insurance will change.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

In my opinion, they don't own the car until its paid off. They are a lienholder. If it were a lease , then that is correct- they own the car and you are renting it. I'd say its time to refinance. Try a credit union. Very popular in AZ.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

The right insurance company matters. I just learned that the insurance for phases 2 and 3 with Lyft has a 2500 deductible. Farmers and others that say that they cover TNC drivers exclude coverage in phases 2 and 3 so if you have any claim in 2 and 3, you'll have a 2500 deductible. Mercury covers all 3 phases so you'll have whatever deductible you carry on your policy not a crazy high one.


----------



## Mike T (Nov 11, 2015)

Looks like Uber will renew with James River on 3-1-2016, according to my sources.


----------

